# Skočte mi na benžo



## Enquiring Mind

_"No já měla dneska super den od rána vařím, peču, žehlím, peru že se na to ne….(vykašlu) a co myslíte je to někde vidět?? Není.marnost!! ani manžel to neocení,ani děti si nevšimly, tak jsem zalezla v osm do postele s knížkou a *skočte mi všichni na benžo*. Chtěla jsem spát ale myslíte že můžu?? Jak si lehnu,začne prcek kopat, mámo stávej a jdi něco dělat..."_ (source: babskypokec.cz)

Abych pravdu řekl, "jump on my banjo" velký smysl nemá, tak co? _Dejte mi pokoj!_? _ Vlezte mi na záda! _?  _Get lost! Gimme a break! Go and jump in the lake! To hell with the lot of you!_ ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mori.cze

Dobrý den, Enquiring Mind,

tento obrat jsem nikdy neslyšela (a z kontextu ho také dešifruji jako "vlezte mi na záda/dejte mi pokoj").

Mimochodem, v onom úryvku chybí/přebývá poměrně dost interpunkce a ani jinak není co do jazykové správnosti úplně na výši.


----------



## Bohemos

Enquiring Mind said:


> _Dejte mi pokoj!_? _ Vlezte mi na záda!_



Pochopil jste to velice dobře, si myslím. Přesně tak, již toho všeho má výše uvedená maminka hovorově řečeno 'plné zuby' ('...už toho má prostě fakt dost')! 

S pozdravem, 
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Správný význam dnes již znají jen ti, kteří prošli základní vojenskou službou. Na vojně se obecně mluvilo velice vulgárně. Slova  piča, kokot a jebat patřila mezi nejfrekventovanější. Jednou z běžných frází bylo  "skoč mi na kokot!". Ti slušnější, kteří si na to nemohli zvyknout, to časem nahradili banjem (falický symbol jako kytara).

Ženy to nemohou znát. Nevím, jestli si dotyčná uvědomovala, že jí nikdo na "banjo" skočit nemůže. Ale dovedu si představit, že i žena může říci "skočte mi všichni na kokot (bendžo)", zvlášť je-li hodně naštvaná.

Nevím, jestli anglický výraz "jump on my dick" lze použít ve stejném významu. Někdo vás buzeruje a už ho máte dost, můžete mu říci "Jump on my dick!"?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Mockrát děkuji, bibaxi, za "zasvěcenou" odpověd'. Je poznat, že mi do znalostí českých reálií ještě ledacos chybí. 

"Jump on my dick" se (aspoň v Anglii) neříká, ač by bylo této milé pozvánce v požadovaném smyslu bezpochyby rozumět (a nejspíš s poděkováním odoláno, případně zcela odmítnuto). Že by něco takového (z technických - neřku-li biologicko-anatomických - důvodů) řekla příslušnice krásného pohlaví, tak to nevím. Spíš  "kiss my (BE) arse/(AE) ass!" (nebo hůř).

Tuším ale, že daný český výraz je spíš eufemismus, tak anglicky "go and jump in the lake!" nebo "get lost!", nebo "get stuffed!".


----------



## bibax

Hmm, to nezní moc vulgárně, to je jako "jdi se utopit!". S tím byste v ČSLA moc neuspěl.

"Skočte mi všichni na bendžo" je skutečně eufemismus původního  "skočte mi všichni na kokot", takže to (ten eufemismus) mohou použít i ženy, ony stejně většinou nevědí, jak to vzniklo. Význam je samozřejmě "vlezte mi všichni na záda (hrb)", jak již bylo výše řečeno.

Rovněž lze říci (ve shodě s angličtinou)  "polibte mi všichni prdel!". Myslím, že toto je daleko vulgárnější než to s tím kokotem. Kokot (ve stč. a stsl. = kohout) ostatně není v Čechách nijak zvlášť vulgární slovo, to už se tu jednou řešilo.


----------

